# kmail2 übernahme tausende alter E-Mails (maildir) gelungen

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

ich habe gerade den Umstieg (hinter mir / vor mir) auf KDE 4.7 erlebt.

Das PIM spanned wird, war mir klar.

Natürlich hat die automatische Migration nicht funktioniert!

Ich vermute stark, das durch den massenweisen Import die Systemlast so hoch ist, das es deshalb nicht funktioniert (wegen eines time-out evtl.)!

Also schildere ich kurz meine bisherigen Erfolge:

Es macht viel Sinn Strigi temporär abzuschalten!

emerge akonadiconsole (war bei mir nicht automatisch dabei). Später kann man die starten und im Reiter "browse" kann man die Ordner über das Kontextmenü im Reiter ACL entsperren zum Löschen.

Backup des alten E-Mails ist diesmal wirklich notwendig (das erstemal seit 8 Jahren war es das erstemal wirklich nötig).

Akonadi (Über das KDE Tray Symbol erreichbar) habe ich einen neuen Order als E-Mail Resource (Symbol sieht einmem Postsymbol ähnlich) zugewiesen.

Akonadi restart.

Alle kmail configs (.kde4/share/apps/kmail / .kde4/config/kmailxxx) löschen (Backup schadet nicht).

kmail (nicht kontact) starten.

Brav die wichtigsten Einstellungen vornehmen.

Die E-Mail Ordnerstruktur in kmail sollte die dem in Akonadi zugewiesenen Mailordner entsprechen (legt übrigens automatisch neue Ordner an). Wenn nicht, Kontextmenü (Ordner aktualisieren / Neustart kmail).

Jetzt wird es etwas ätzend: Natürlich kann man E-Mails importieren, nur bricht er gerne mal ab so nach ein paar tausend Stück

-> Lösung

In den Ordner mit vielen E-Mails Unterodner mit 1,2,3.. anlegen mit jeweils Unterodrnern (tmp, cur, new (wie bei Maildir üblich). Nun kopiert man in "cur" 1000 E-Mails rein (kann auch sein, das je nach Prozessor auch 2-3 tausend funktionieren (ich habe einen  core2duo 3 GHz und 1000 Stück funktionieren).

Import über kmail aus einem 1,2,3 Ordner anstossen (Doppelte E-mails nicht.. auswählen). Das wichtigste ist, die Systemlast über den Systemmonitor zu beobachten. Sobals er sich beruhigt hat, die importierten E-Mails in kmail aus dem neuen import-Ordner in den passenden Ordner verschieben (alle markieren und rüberlegen). Wieder Systemlast abwarten / je mehr in einem Ordner bereits sind, desto intensiver wird es!.

Das dauert zwar, aber stellt für mich eine Lösung dar. Ich kopiere zwar schon Stunden, aber meine E-Mails sind mein Schatz   :Very Happy: 

----------

## momonster

Das Übernehmen alter Mails hatte bei mir mit einer ähnlichen Methode wie der deinen problemlos funktioniert.

Die Konfiguration hab ich komplett neu erstellt, alles was Akonadi hieß vorher gesichert und gelöscht um mit einer „frischen“ Konfiguration zu starten.

Nun ja, ich kann Mails senden und empfangen …

Aber: Gesendete Mails verschwinden nicht aus dem Postausgang. Lösche ich sie von dort per Hand, dann sind sie nach dem nächsten Starten von KMail wieder da und werden erneut versendet. Per Hand oder Filter in bestimmte Ordner verschobene Mails tauchen nach dem nächsten KMail-Start wieder im Posteingang auf, und wieder und wieder …

Bereits abgeholte Mails tauchen immer und immer wieder als neu empfangene Mails auf … Klicke ich auf den (leeren oder vollen, egal) Mülleimer,  dann spielt das Programm total verrückt. Alle Mails, die ich im jemals im Mülleimer hatte tauchen dort plötzlich wieder auf und werden über die Filter brav in den entsprechenden Ordnern verteilt. Räume ich diese Ordner dann wieder auf und stopfe den Mist in den Mülleimer … §$%&

Ich bin frustiert zurück auf die alte Version.

Mfg

Edit: Alles mit Pop-Accounts.Last edited by momonster on Fri Dec 16, 2011 9:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SvenFischer

Hier läuft es nun rund mit kmail, aber es war auch bei der Einrichtung des E-Mail-Kontos nocheinmal eine Herausforderung.

Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, wie ein normaler Nutzer damit zurechtkommen könnte.

Ich hoffe sehr, das das Konzept visonär ist und sich bald auch sicher und einfach nutzen lässt - wozu sonst das alles?!

----------

## franzf

Wenn man bedenkt, dass der Migrator der Hauptgrund für die Rückhaltung eines stable-Releases war, ist das echt - lustig...

Ich habe kmail2 schon seit der Beta-Phase am Laufen, und Anfangs lief es echt glatter und performanter als mit den späteren RCs und final Releases. Interessanterweise konnte ich mit dem "bughaltigen" migrator in der Betaphase problemlos migrieren. Das selbe Unterfangen an einem anderen Rechner mit dem stable release (4.6.x) ging aber gründlich in die Hose!

----------

## l3u

Ich hab es versucht. Wirklich. Aber es hat einfach nicht funktionieren wollen.

Neu erstellte Maildir-Ordner (Akonadi-Maildir-Resourcen außer „Local Mail“) tauchen gar nicht erst in kmail auf, auch nach einem Neustart nicht.

Bei einigen meiner Versuche wurde nichts in ~/.local/share/local-mail bzw. ~/.local/share/.local-mail.directory gespeichert, es waren aber Mails da – wo bitte speichert kmail dann die Daten?! Nur im Akonadi-Cache?! Bei anderen schon …

Es hat jedenfalls nie geklappt, meine ganzen alten Mails zu importieren, egal wie … Akonadi ist immer abgestürzt, aber ohne Fehlermeldung (100 % CPU-Auslastung eines CPU-Kerns und nichts tut sich mehr).

Filter werden ja ohnehin nicht übernommen und der Migrator hat eh nicht funktioniert.

Ich frage mich nur allen Ernstes, wie man das alles als stabil und Endbenutzertauglich deklarieren kann … in der Hoffnung, daß das sicherlich gute Konzept irgendwann noch wirklich benutzbar wird, hab ich wieder die alte, tatsächlich stabile, Version installiert und harre der Dinge, die da kommen.

----------

## franzf

Viele Probleme kommen mMn. daher, dass dem Benutzer nicht mitgeteilt wird, dass gerade wirklich etwas getan wird. Meine migrator-Probleme kamen z.B. nur daher, dass der migrator-Dialog gesagt hat "bin fertig!", kmail aber nicht aufgegangen ist. Es waren auch Prozesse mit höherer Last zu erkennen. Also -Abschießen, von Neuem versuchen (mit leider "kaputten" Settings+Daten vom ersten abgebrochenen Versuch...).

Bei dir (l3u) könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die Mails gerade indiziert werden. Das ist ja eines der "dollen" Features, darum brauchts auch nepomuk als zwingende Abhängigkeit für akonadi...

Bis auf ein paar Unzulänglkichkeiten bei der imap-Resource (connection loss nicht ordentlich behandelt, gecachte mails fliegen viel zu schnell wieder aus dem Cache, was ein ständiges neu-Runterladen zur Folge hat), läuft es eigentlich ganz O.K...

----------

## l3u

Wie gesagt: das Prinzip ist sicherlich super. Aber so, wie der Entwicklungsstand derzeit ist, ist das meines Erachtens keine stabile Software für den täglichen Einsatz, sondern mehr eine Art Technology Preview – bös gesagt. Ich will das ja alles auch benutzen, aber der Antrieb, mich ewig hinzusetzen und zu hantieren, um hinterher wieder das zu bekommen, was ich gerade einwandfrei funktionierend habe ist doch gering. Jedenfalls solang kmail 4.4.11.1 keine Probleme macht.

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe mit dem neuen Entwickler Spielzeug einen Großteil meiner Mails für immer verloren. Zum Glück bin ich seit einiger Zeit dazu übergegangen die mail auf dem Server zu lassen, so konnte ich die nochmal runterladen. Aber es waren eben nicht alle.Ich war schon soweit, es mit KDE zu lassen.

----------

## spirou

Ich glaub, mich haben sie jetzt auch so weit. Ich hab bisher KDE immer die Stange gehalten, aber jetzt bin ich nur noch ratlos. Der Sinn hinter alledem erschließt sich mir einfach nicht mehr. Es hat mir auch noch nicht wirklich jemand erklären können, wozu das ganze Plasma/Akonadi/Nepomuk etc pp-Gedöns eigentlich gut sein soll, also so für mich als User, der damit ja irgendwie bestimmte Aufgaben erledigt haben will. Gibt es für mich als User denn noch einen Vorteil, der sich aus dem Update auf Kmail2 (bzw. KDE 4.7.3 in meinem Fall..."stable" *lol*) ergibt? Die wichtigsten Anwendungen funktionieren einfach nicht mehr so, wie ich es erwarte.

Ich will es doch nur verstehen...

----------

## Erdie

Lol, stable   :Crying or Very sad:   eben ist mir KDE eingefroren als ich  das Startmenü öffnen wollte. Nach beenden von xorg und neuanmeldung kam KDE dann immer nur noch mit einem schwarzen Schirm hoch. Erst ein kompletter Neustart führte zum Erfolg.

Ernsthafte Frage: Gibt es einen einfachen Windowmanger, den ich parallel zu KDE installieren kann? Wenn es mal drauf ankommt, möchte ich dankend auf KDE verzichten. Und gelegendlich bin ich sozusagen "produktiv".

----------

## franzf

@Erdie:

Für solche Fälle hab ich immer fluxbox installiert. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass mein letzter Crash in plasma oder kwin schon wirklich "Äonen zuvor" war.

Konntest du in deiner .xsession-errors was finden? dmesg? Xorg.0.log?

Ist das das selbe Gerät, das du zur Tonaufnahme mitschleppst?

Evtl. ist es ja ein Hardwaredefekt/Miskonfiguration...

----------

## Erdie

in der xsession-errors taucht mit aller Regeläßigkeit dieser Fehler auf:

/usr/bin/kmail(3900)" Soprano: "Unsupported operation (2)": "Invalid model"

Ich vermute allerdings, dass es wohl nichts mit dem Freeze zu tun hat. Der ist ein paar Minuten vor meinem letzten Post aufgetreten, als noch nichts lief und ich das Favoriten Menu geöffnet hatte.

Ja das ist die Recording Maschine aber die Hardware ist gar nicht angeschlossen. Das läuft über Cardbus und der Kernel lädt lediglich einen Alsa Treiber. Es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass sich KDE um idle Zustande ohne verbundende Hardware daran verschlückt. Ich bin ja froh, dass es kein Totalabsturz, so wie sonst, war.

----------

## franzf

 *Quote:*   

> ="Erdie"]Ja das ist die Recording Maschine aber die Hardware ist gar nicht angeschlossen. Das läuft über Cardbus und der Kernel lädt lediglich einen Alsa Treiber. Es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass sich KDE um idle Zustande ohne verbundende Hardware daran verschlückt. Ich bin ja froh, dass es kein Totalabsturz, so wie sonst, war.

 

Ich mein ja nicht deine Aufnahmegeräte, sondern den Lappy selber!

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich vermute allerdings, dass es wohl nichts mit dem Freeze zu tun hat. Der ist ein paar Minuten vor meinem letzten Post aufgetreten, als noch nichts lief und ich das Favoriten Menu geöffnet hatte.

 

Also kann das durchaus ein Problem mit der Grafikkarte sein. Evtl. Überhitzung? Kannst du den mal aufmachen (lassen) und vom Staub befreien?

Ansonsten:

Gehst du mal in systemsettings -> Arbeitsflächeneffekte

Wirds besser, wenn du die mal komplett ausschaltest? Was hast du in "Erweitert/Skalierungsmethode" angemacht?

Welchen Qt-Style vewendest du?

Um plasma/kwin/... auszuschließen, kannst du ja mal fluxbox laufen lassen. Wenn es nicht mehr kracht, liegts an kde, wenn doch muss man weiter suchen :/

----------

## l3u

Bitte hier nur über kmail schimpfen und für das Schimpfen über KDE an sich bitte ein neues Thema aufmachen ;-)

----------

## Randy Andy

 *l3u wrote:*   

>  Bitte hier nur über kmail schimpfen und für das Schimpfen über KDE an sich bitte ein neues Thema aufmachen 

 

Ähh, ja wenn das so ist, dann will ich mich mal regelkonform beschweren   :Wink: 

Auch ich hab schon einige Mails durch kmail2 verloren.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Dachte ich wäre mit meinen regelmäßigen Backups auf der sicheren Seite, aber "dank" der Speicherung in eine Datenbank gibt's ja nun ein paar Fallstricke mehr als früher, und so war dann mein letztes konsistentes Backup ca. 3 Tage alt.

Mit fast jedem Update schlug der Fehlerteufel woanders zu, so blieb es immer schön spannend und arbeitsintensiv. War auch schon fast versucht wieder zu evolution oder Thunderbird zu migrieren. 

Aber gerade die in Aussicht gestellten und bereits vorhanden Features, sowie die DE-Intergration lassen mich es weiterhin mit KDE versuchen. Weiß aber nicht ob's das alles Wert ist und wie lange ich noch standhaft bleiben werde.

Habe mir gerade das erste mal seit Urzeiten ein ganz neues User-Profil erstellt, in der Hoffnung so einige Probleme in den Griff zu kriegen.

Auch ich hatte schon viele der typischen Kmail2 Fehler, folgende Links waren zur Lösung teilweise hilfreich:

http://userbase.kde.org/KMail/FAQs_Hints_and_Tips/de

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/KDEPIM-4.7_upgrade

Probleme wie die von momonster kenne ich auch (und weitere).

Meist half das löschen sämtlicher bereits angelegter Filter, wenn's im GUI nicht reichte, dann direkt in der kmailrc, mit allen dort gelisteten Foldern, oder ggf. der gesamten Datei.

Auch sind gerne durch updates die Folder-Settings der einzelnen Mail-Accounts verbogen und zeigen dann immer wieder gern auf die Unterordner von Local Folders, was aber zumindest bei IMAP-Accounts Schwachsinn ist.

Das scheint mir dann der Grund warum kmail2 dann extrem träge wird und neue Mails dann, bei zutreffenden Filterregeln, 3-Fach auftauchen.

Also eine neue Mail wird dann gezählt und angezeigt als 3 Neue also z.B. 

1.) In der Imap-Inbox

2.) Im trash oder einem anderen Ordner

3.) Im Ordner in den die Mail per Filterregel verschoben werden soll.

Denn der Filter bewirkt das herunterladen der Mail, lokales Filtern, und verschieben in das lokale Verzeichnis, was aber mit der Standardeinstellung nicht gehen kann, denn die IMAP-Mails sollen ja schließlich beim Provider liegen bleiben.

Somit wiederholt sich das wieder und wieder...

Dann gibt's noch Variante Zwei bei der zumindest dir Ordnerstruktur stimmt, die funktioniert dann, ist aber langsam. 

Hier werden dann die Mails runtergeladen, lokal gefiltert, und zurück zum Provider geladen, um dann dort in das gefilterte Verzeichnis verschoben zu werden.

Es sollte also lokal beim Provider gefiltert und verschoben werden, damit es performant geht, dann müssen die Verzeichnisse beim IMAP-Provider natürlich vorhanden sein.

Die Einstellungen sind dann entsprechend auszuwählen, in meinem Fall von Google dann z.B. so via Gui in kmail2 unter /Settings/Configure kmail:

/Identitäten/Googlemail/Advanced die Folder checken:

Sent-mail folder: Google-Mail/Gesendet

Drafts folder: Google-Mail/Entwürfe

Templates folder: Google-Mail/Entwürfe

Haken an special Transport von googlemail.com

/Zugänge/Receiving/Filtering/Haken bei Server supports Sieve

/Zugänge/Receiving/Advanced/Haken bei Enable subscriptions

So läufts bei mir schön schnell und zuverlässig.... bis zum nächsten Update, hab gerade erfolgreich auf 4.7.4 upgedatet.

Für Pop-Accounts dagegen sind die lokalen Ordner natürlich korrekt, aber auch hier sollte man alles akribisch auf Plausibilität prüfen.

Viel Erfolg und weiterhin meckern auch hohem Niveau.

Grooß, Andy.

----------

## Erdie

Habe ihr auch seit dem 4.7er Update diesen hübschen Bug, bei dem die Fenstertitel erst nach dem Resizing des Fensters korrekt angezeigt werden (auch bei frischen Default Settings -> remove ./kde4)?

Ja, ich weiß, es geht hier nur um kmail, aber das ist ja auch ein Fenster   :Razz: 

----------

## Randy Andy

Nö Erdie,

hab ich nicht, kenn ich nicht.  

Mit keiner der Versionen bis hin zu 4.7.4.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## SvenFischer

Akonadi habe ich so verstanden und scheinbar funktioniert es bei mir auch so, dass die E-mails in einem Maildir-Verzeichnis gespeichert werden und die "Metadaten" (was auch immer das ist) in der Datenbank?!

Wer weiss mehr?

----------

## astaecker

 *spirou wrote:*   

> Der Sinn hinter alledem erschließt sich mir einfach nicht mehr. Es hat mir auch noch nicht wirklich jemand erklären können, wozu das ganze Plasma/Akonadi/Nepomuk etc pp-Gedöns eigentlich gut sein soll, also so für mich als User, der damit ja irgendwie bestimmte Aufgaben erledigt haben will.

 

Dazu muss man wissen, dass Kmail1 zwar viele Funktionen hatte, aber dadurch zu einem fetten Stück Software geworden ist. Es gibt keine Trennung zwischen den einzelnen Unterfunktionen, die so derart miteinander verzahnt waren, dass keiner mehr durchblickte. Fehler waren schlecht zu lokalisieren, damit nicht zu beheben und Erweiterungen nicht mehr möglich.

Deshalb hat man sich im Zuge von KDE4 entschlossen, Kmail zu modularisieren. Damit brauchen Maintainer von Unterfunktionen nur noch ihr Teilstück des Ganzen zu beherrschen. Auch konnten das Softwaredesign überarbeitet werden, so dass wieder Erweiterungen möglich werden (z.B. einige neuere IMAP Features). Durch die strikte Trennung von Daten und Programmoberfläche kommt es zu keinem Datenverlust, wenn die Programmoberfläche abstürzt. Und schließlich können schnell alternative Programme erstellt werden, weil - indem sie auf die gleiche Mittelschicht zugreifen - sie nur die Programmoberfläche programmieren müssen (z.B. ein "Neueste Emails"-Plasmoid, genannt Lionmail).

Akonadi ist solch eine Unterfunktion, die nun modularisiert wurde. In Bezug auf Kmail ist es der Email-Cache, den es schon in Kmail1 gab, der nun aber in einen eigenen Prozess ausgelagert wurde. Mittels Nepomuk wurde die Suchfunktion (für Emails) von Kmail2 realisiert, die in Kmail1 fest eingebaut war.

Damit bietet Akonadi und Nepomuk (für Kmail) für den Benutzer keine direkten neuen Funktionen, aber der Benutzer profitiert von der erneuten Wartbarkeit und Erweiterbarkeit von Kmail2. Und von Kontact Touch und vielleicht auch in Zukunft von weiteren Programmen mit innovativer Benutzerführung, die die Mittelschicht von Kmail wiederverwenden.

Übrigens gab es letztens einen KDEPIM Bugfix-Sprint, wodurch in KDE 4.7.2 und 4.7.3 etliche Fehler behoben wurden, die teilweise Jahre alt waren. Mit Kmail1 wäre das nicht möglich gewesen.

Ich betrachte Kmail2, Akonadi usw. als gute und notwendige Sache, auch wenn die Software am Anfang noch Fehler hat (die Gentoo KDE Entwickler wollten deshalb KDEPIM >4.4 auch nicht stabilisieren).

----------

## spirou

Nun ja, das entbehrt jetzt nicht einer gewissen Ironie, daß ich angeblich also von der so tollen Wartbarkeit profitiere...und die direkte Folge der Umstellung ist, daß gar nichts mehr richtig funktioniert. Aber sei's drum, nach 8 Jahren KDE habe ich aufgrund der besseren Wartbarkeit  :Wink:  KDE größtenteils den Rücken gekehrt und bin mit xfce4 bisher recht zufrieden. Thunderbird als Mailclient macht exakt das, was ich will und das ohne irgendwelche Probleme. Thunar ist für mich auch OK, wenn ich auch ab und zu noch dolphin brauche. Browser ist ja eh seit äonen firefox, also fehlt einem eigentlich kaum was.

----------

## l3u

Ohne Frage ist die Akonadi-Nepomuk-Kmail-Sache eine klasse Idee. Allein die Tatsache das Speichern von Daten von der Anzeige derselben zu trennen. Ich find das Konzept auch wirklich gut – aber meiner Meinung nach ist das ganze einfach noch nicht fertig und ausgegoren. Wenn es mal wirklich stabil läuft, dann ist es sicher super. Aber bis dahin sollte man es einfach nicht der breiten Masse zumuten …

----------

## boospy

Ich hatte jetzt schon lange keine Probleme mehr damit. Läuft schon wirklich sehr gut.

lg

boospy

----------

## Max Steel

Also bei mir funktioniert KMail ohne Probleme, allerdings habe ich den Migrator solange laufen lassen, bis er fertig war undkmail2 geöffnet wurde.

Ich hab mit KDE allgemein ein anderes Problem (wobei ich noch nicht weiß ob das in Richtung kdm geht, oder sonstwo zu suchen ist), das betrifft das Anmelden über kdm welches auch auf einem neuen Acc nicht laufen will. Aber das stört nicht weiter.

----------

## SvenFischer

Mir fällt auf, das das hier das große Veteranentreffen ist. Na ja, als Frischling hat man ja auch noch nicht tausende E-Mails...

----------

## l3u

Naja, womöglich gibt es bei einem frischen Setup von kmail 2 einfach weniger Probleme … oder man sieht sich als Neuling den Kram an, stellt fest, daß er nicht gescheit funktioniert und nimmt gleich eine Alternative, weil man (noch) nicht an kmail hängt …

----------

## Randy Andy

Ja ja,

wehe dem der erstmal abhängig geworden ist.

Unter anderen Umständen hätte ich sicher auch schon kurzen Prozess gemacht, aber so gibt man dem Teil halt noch eine  (allerletzte) Chance.

Und das schon zum wiederholten mal.   :Wink: 

P.S. Frohe Weihnachten.

----------

## franzf

Aus den Kommentaren zu http://dot.kde.org/2011/12/22/kde-makes-first-48-release-candidate-available-adds-secret-service

 *Quote:*   

> KMail2 should be working, since it's not attempting to import KMail1 mails anymore. Now it should use directly the KMail1 data, through a special Akonadi agent.

 

Lohnt sich vllt. wirklich noch bis kde-4.8 bei kmail1 zu bleiben...Last edited by franzf on Mon Dec 26, 2011 8:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Franz.

Lösch doch bitte am Ende deines Links den Doppelpunkt, dann funktioniert er auch   :Wink: 

----------

## SvenFischer

Zurück zu Outlook Express 6 wäre natürlich auch eine Alternative   :Razz: 

Immer diese Hoffnung das bald alles besser wird - aber tatsächlich finde ich KDE (nutzte es seit Version 3.0) echt gut. Das fällt mir immer wieder auf, wenn ich mal an einen Windowssystem arbeiten muss. Scheinbar gewöhnt man sich an alles und besser muss es ja immer werden, sonst würde es ja langweilig werden.

Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr in in KDE 4.8   :Laughing: 

----------

## Randy Andy

Ich kenn ja Leute die nutzen Evolution weil es so nah an Outlook ist.

Mir reicht es aber wenn ich damit auf der Arbeit mailen "darf" und bin froh dass ich einen weg gefunden hab die mails aus diesem besch. prop. pst. Format nach kmail zu konvertieren.

Ansonsten bin ich auch gespannt was uns das Neue Jahr mit KDE-4.8 so alles bringen wird.

----------

## SvenFischer

Ist das denn die Möglichkeit - das ich das noch erleben darf: Man kann endlich einer E-Mail eine Notiz hinzufügen in 4.7

Das war dann die Mühe wert; ich bin sprachlos

----------

## l3u

Es bleibt spannend …

----------

